# Blitz @ 6 mos. old 66.5 Lbs /24.5" tall @ withers



## Blitz Burgh Steeler

He was by no means the biggest in the litter .In fact he was small compared to the GSD growth Chart on this site!! He weighed 11.4 Lbs @ 8 weeks/ 10" tall at withers--9 weeks 15.0Lbs/11"--10 weeks 18Lbs/13"--11 weeks 21.4Lbs/ 15"-- 12 weeks 25.2Lbs/15"--13 weeks 29.2Lbs/17"--14 weeks 31.4Lbs/18"--15 weeks 36.2Lbs/19"--16 weeks 39.4Lbs/19.5"--17 weeks 43.2Lbs/20"--18 weeks 47.2Lbs/20.5"--19 weeks 49.2 Lbs/21"--20 weeks 53Lbs/21.5"--21 weeks 55Lbs/22"--22 weeks 57Lbs/22.5"--23 weeks 61Lbs/23.5"--24 weeks 63Lbs/24"--25 weeks 65Lbs/24"--26 weeks 66.5Lbs/24.5" @withers


----------



## DebGem

*Sweet progress!*

You've been tracking yours like I've been mine... got mine at 5 1/2 months right now and have three at home currently running 51# (my youngest girl), 61# (the firstborn boy) and 64# the second born (who was born practically dead at birth and had to be revived!)... they're all on the same track as yours and looking great! They're averaging about 21-23" at the withers in height too. (they are my icon).  Thanks for sharing your progress, it's nice to compare notes!


----------



## Cluemanti

Doing the same stats and look like we might be close, currently 16wks weighing in at 42lbs.


----------



## Dennq

I think we are all in the big boys club.

Ranger is 20 weeks old, 55 lbs. and 24" at the withers.


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta was 9 lbs at 8 weeks, now she's 50 pounds at 22 weeks, so she started off quite small, but she's catching up. I think she's going to be a very big girl.


----------



## Kai

kai went to the vet yestarday 12 pounds at 8 weeks 3 days... she might be a biggen


----------



## DebGem

*Update... my crew*

Well my pups have leveled out and the vet is very happy with them all! It's kind of amazing to see the difference in how their father was raised on general diet, standard care (he's beautiful but now as well built muscle-wise) and his kids being raised the way I have with the very precise diet care and grain free their on now. 

Atlas weighs in at 77# (first born male - in the picture he's the one sitting in the back) 

Roush weighs in at 79# (sixth born male- lying down on the right) 

Athena weighs in at 57# (ninth born female - on the left) 

All very healthy, very agile, only situation right now is Athena's hygroma. 

Checking in on my other pups, their brother in Orlando, FL (Ares) is catching up at a close 72#, another sister (Mischa) in Sarasota, FL outweighs Athena at about 60# but also developed a hygroma in the exact same location on the left elbow! And Prince also here in Bradenton, is very close to their weight at about 65# (he's a runner, constantly running his 10 acres with a dozen kids in a children's home). 

So for our first litter, it's been pretty wonderful to see the results come through so beautifully.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Dang you have been keeping track. Otto is currently 8 months old 26 inch and 73 pounds. He was the largest in his litter. I can believe how fast they grow.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue

Ryder was the smallest male in his litter...he weighs 80-90 pounds depends on the weather...


----------



## Chicagocanine

Big boy...sound like he might end up oversized.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Koda just hit over seventy lbs this week, and she's a a few days over 6 months


----------

